
Too Cool for Rules: Engineering Principles for Software Development Teams - mtabini
https://medium.com/noom-engineering/too-cool-for-rules-447e7111114e
======
surfsvammel
Owning problems rather than tasks is a great approach.

In teams with very little experience, talent, drive, or organisation it might
be hard to implement.

